# Hack folder



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

My var/hack folder keeps disappearing, can I just make a copy of it and filezilla it back over. I know a stupid question from somebody that shouldnt have hack but we all have to learn somehow. Or should I just move it into a different folder and try to edit author. Is that the only file I need to edit? Thanks for your consideration...


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

get it back to were it should be, zip a copy of it up, then ftp it onto your hard drive. next time it gets wiped, just ftp it back onto your tivo and unzip it. You could also use the newest enhancement version from rbautch, which takes most of your hacks out of var. Although it shouldn't be getting wiped on a regular basis. I zippered 2 units 3 months ago and only one has wiped var so far one time. Did you set cron up to clear out your logs automatically?


----------



## beejaycee (Dec 9, 2003)

Sort of on topic but sort of hijacking this thread:
Can the /hack directory be put in the root directory with a simlink at /var/hack pointing to /hack? If possible, this would keep /var/hack from disappearing when /var is rebuilt. I ask this because I think I'm long overdue for one of those mystery rebuilds!

Bryan


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

this is sort of what the new enhance script does.
The only thing actually stored in /var anymore on an enhanced/zippered tivo is tivowebplus.
The rest of it is symlinks that get recreated if it's detected that /var has been wiped when tivo reboots.
So all you would really have to do to is re-install twp.
Edited to add...
My /var has been wiped exactly ONCE in a year on only one of my 2 Dtivos.


----------



## beejaycee (Dec 9, 2003)

Thanks for the info Gunny. I'm one of those old foggies who upgraded when sleeper's iso was hot stuff. Since then I have fiddle-farted around with stuff as it came along. I stopped right about when you guys came up with your zipper (I used 'the unguide'). I did use one of rbautch's early enhancement scripts but opted out of having it install TWP as I already had it in /usr/tivoweb (I moved it there after it 'disappeared' one too many times). So, I'm way behind the times now.

My /var has been wiped exactly... oodles. But I blame myself for each of them. The good thing about having 2 tivos is I don't get shot every time I screw up while playing with one.


----------



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

My hack folder has disappeared twice in thirty days, I do have my phone line pluged in for caller id and PPV. Not sure if that is what is causing it. So do I need to pull the drive again to load the latest scripts. or can I just ftp the enhancement folder over and do a uninstall and re-tweak? I did install cron... Thanks Michael


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

You can ftp the enhancement install over to your tivo.. you do not want to pull your drive again.


----------



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

Just ftp the tools disk to the hacks folder and run tweak from there? Thanks Michael


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> this is sort of what the new enhance script does.
> The only thing actually stored in /var anymore on an enhanced/zippered tivo is tivowebplus.
> The rest of it is symlinks that get recreated if it's detected that /var has been wiped when tivo reboots.
> So all you would really have to do to is re-install twp.
> ...


I have now experienced two /var wipes in six months. Not alot, but it is a pain.


----------



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

Ok what did I do wrong, got the newer version of tweak.zip, use winrar to unzip, ftp the tweak.sh to the hacks folder after deleting the tweak that was in there. telnet uninstall and then run tweak.sh.. here is what I get.. Please help

Den-bash# cd /hacks
Den-bash# tweak-uninstall.sh
Removing directories and files...
Deleting Tivowebplus Installation...
Deleting cron Installation...
Deleting CallerID Installation...
Restoring original fakecall...
Restoring original usb drivers...
Restoring original profile...
Restoring original rc.sysinit.author file
Restoring original splash screen...
Done!
Den-bash# sh tweak.sh
Superseded version of rbautch-files.tgz found in /hacks/
Deleting /hacks/rbautch-files.tgz...

Running rbautch Hacked Tivo Enhancements...
tar: /enhancements/rbautch_files.tgz: No such file or directory
mv: /enhancements/tweak_uninstall.sh: No such file or directory
Checking your telnet settings. Do you want to continue? [y/n]: y

Do you want to run the "express" version (for advanced users)? [y/n]: n
tweak.sh: /enhancements/start.sh: No such file or directory
Den-bash#


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

If you hacked your tivo using something other than the zipper, you can still take advantage of the enhancement script's var-symlink tool (attached). Ceate a dummy directory called /enhancements/varhacks, and move all your hacks in there. Then run the var-symlinks.sh script. The script will create all the required symlinks back to var. If var ever gets wiped again, just re-run the script.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

WhyMe said:


> Ok what did I do wrong, got the newer version of tweak.zip, use winrar to unzip, ftp the tweak.sh to the hacks folder after deleting the tweak that was in there. telnet uninstall and then run tweak.sh.. here is what I get.. Please help
> 
> Den-bash# cd /hacks
> Den-bash# tweak-uninstall.sh
> ...


This means you were trying to run the new script, but an old files archive was still on your Tivo. Just run it again, and it should download the new files archive on its own. I need to fix this to make it cleaner if an old archive is found.


----------



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks Rbautch... that got it going..Michael


----------

